# A.i. 9.30.06



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Frustration Frustration Frustration:::

Proceeded to start the initial thred to have it deleted/removed/closed out because of the freakn job w/ window time constraints.. Attempting to upload pics and entire documentary I wrote was removed... freakn eigh... 

Anyways, lets try this again but w/ a shorter version... 

Arrvied @ AI around 9ish on Saturday morning and headed south a few clicks past the pen... Received some pointers on area but this seemed to b good spot... a slew just to my left and short breakers just ahead of me.. possible good structure... 

Well it paid off... got into some nice bluefish right away and the bite died off around noonish. Considering the lenght of time between the bite.. gave the Mrs a call to check on the younguns.. Proceeded w/ the knock knock joke w/ my two year old and I gaze into my rear view (got into the truck due to the wind, should've had the hatch popped and sat in the back...) and see one of my OM12's bouncing like a two dollar..well ya know.. lol... Anyways jumpbed out the truck to head back and the rod is at and past a 45deg bend.. WTH... It's on... and it was for about a second thereafter when I attempted to loose the drag... SNAPOLA....free lining... rig setup gone.. and no fish... Hmm.. will be sure and have that darn drag set next go round. Hung up the phone and proceeded to set that rod back up.. oh., did I say set my drag.... Well you guessed it as I was tying the line back for this setup to recast... I heard a rattling sound and look to my left and my other OM12' is near a 45deg bend... I ran to the rod and pulled it up and also to loose the drag... all most got it... SNAPIZZLLEEEE... another gonner.. what is the likely hood I'd get two mega slams w/ in a 2minute period... Yeah I know, smack me when you see me... LOL... 

Anways, got both lines set back up and out in the water and proceed to get into some shark.. landed 5 and lost a couple more, around the 4' range. 

The tide stared heading out around 3 or 4 and I tossed out another spot head on w/ the baitrunner.. EB80. Wham!!! I get a hit on my other rod as I cast out this one... I run over and proceed to get a nice fight on another shark..not sure what king they were.. whomever has an idea take a look at the pic. 

I'm walking to the waters edge to let the shark go and all I hear is the baitrunner peeling off line like a mutha... bzzzzzzz... bzzzzzzzz... bzzzzzz... bzzzzzzzzz... Man.... another shark I thought... maybe this just isn't my day... Lost two monsters, that I can imagine and now another shark. Well as I grab my setup and pull it up out of the rod holder the line peels off more at a more frantic pace.. wth do I have here... Tried to first let down on my drag before giving the reel a click to kick off the runner... but the fish wasn't having it... I believe it pulled off another 150+ yds of line.. Finally get the drag loosed and give the reel one click to kick off the runner and the fish makes another solid run... 

Uh Oh.. here we go... the battle was on and I say to myself this aint' no shark buddy boi... Man, I had just lost a fish when the 60lb fluro got smacked in half I hope I don't loose this one.. hmmm wire leader on this puppy so let's go to work... 

10 minutes into the action and I make some way on the fish to about 50yds out where I can see something just under the surface. Couldn't make it out just a tanish color fin.. Man I hope this isn't a big arse ray... my hopes are slimming down.. but I continue to bring this puppy in... 

OMG... IS IT SO... the fish is now in the breakers... and I get a side profile.. OMG... IT's a MONSTER... OH OH OH.. as I maintain my composure, as the passers-by watch as I reel in my first AI Drum... Be calm bubby boi cuz this baby could peel you off in a second and leave you with nothing but a strung out arm and pumping adrenaline... FINALLY got the fish through the wash and on the beach what a beauty... 

Man.. Man.. Man... what a day.. the feesh measured all most 49", I would guesstimate around 35lbs+. Not familiar but someone can clarify.... 

What an awesome day of fishing and relaxation. There wasn't another vehicle w/in 300yds of where I setup and I was in the fish most of the day... Man, can't wait to do that one again. 

Hopefully I'll be there next weekend for the holiday.. If you see an silver Mountaineer stop by and give a holla... 

PICS in the gallery and hopefully they'll show here. Have a great one... 

Hope this works


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome story Huntsman. Ya had me thinkin i was there with you! Yo L, whatcha gotta say about this cat and his drag setting?!?!  
Great pic too man!

campNfish
Bryan


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

great job! i'd like to get out there again also. holiday weekend next week....hmmm....maybe, i dunno yet. again congrats.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice work buddy*

Man first AI Drum and a beast at that. Beats the hell out of my AI Rockfish.  Guess you got the AI mojo! Glad to see it paid off.

Congrats on the fish.

Jeff


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Nice Drum*

Congratulations


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Congrats*

on the nice job done... Now sent them down this way...


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow congrats on your catch. A group of us were there also on Sat. All we caught were bluefish.  We all wanted to land the big one but no luck.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude this is an awesome frickin report! Almost felt like i was there. Who took the pics cause it sounds like u were alone. Its always nice to have a good photographer. 
This beats the hell out of my first drum at 27.5". 
I'm there this weekend...hopefully theyll stick around!

Congrats


----------



## Dances with Spot (Sep 1, 2006)

*Totally Awesome*

Nice report!


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Excellent post*

Congrulations! Great story. Great pic.

What's keeper for Red Drum? Is there a slot or just a minimum?


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW its like reading a good book. yea i am planning to go to ai for the first time, what is the size limit and what do you do after to catch one of those monsters.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thanks All...*

Yeah, my buds that I fish with were waiting to see what I posted.. They say I put as much info in as I do when I'm talking w/ them. I all ways get.. BJ.. shut the hell up.. LOL... It's all in fun.. BTW.. D.. "What does that sign say"... btw it doesn't say anything.. It reads... LOL... 

Jeff.. pm'd you. and yes it is just as thrilling catching that drum as it was seeing you catch your first AI stripper and being there to assist. 

Also, one of the folks that were watching me bring in the fish came down and placed my rod back in the holder as well as took these pics w/ my camera phone. The did turn out pretty good I was suprised myself. The batteries in my camera had died so went w/ the next best thing..
Couldn't thank the guy and his lady friend enough. I think they were just as excited as I was and they also told me that someone had just caught one similar a little bit south of me. Congrats to them.. 

PJ.. keeper size for RD is 18 - 26" anything less is considered yearlings and anything over part of the breeding population. Someone can clarify if my comments are incorrect. 

Thanks again...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yeah, I'll correct your comments,*

No, I don't say Shut *&( up  I just drift into another world as usual!!!  Man, that's a nice one buddy boy!!! I hope you bring that horseshoe down south with us in December!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Great Pics*

and a well documented adventure! Nice job on the catching too!! Makes it all worth while, doesn't it?!  

On keeper size, its 18-27" in MD and NC. Anything over 27" up to less than citation is what's considered a 'yearling' according to Drum guide Norman Miller. Don't ask me why, it just is.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thanks FB...*

for the info... 



Fishbreath said:


> and a well documented adventure! Nice job on the catching too!! Makes it all worth while, doesn't it?!
> 
> On keeper size, its 18-27" in MD and NC. Anything over 27" up to less than citation is what's considered a 'yearling' according to Drum guide Norman Miller. Don't ask me why, it just is.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

He lipped a big drum! Great catch man. Nice shark too.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Lip...*

yeah.. tried to lip that beauty and got my thumb tore up.. man they have some sharp ones...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

awesome story awesome catch!!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

so when it reaches citation what do you do keep it? and what is the citation size


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Super collosal stupendous catch .... ditto on the report!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice catch man!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*The pics so you don't have to go back and forth to the photos*

Finally.. I've found the error in my ways. For any of you having trouble posting pics.. when you want to input go to your picture within the photo gallery, right click and select properties. It will give you an Address . Copy this link and then select i....com/photopost/data/500/1st_AI_Drum.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai 9/30*

sweet report.fished from 6:00 pm till 2:00 am using fresh bunker from kool ice 5 dogfish 1 ray   .nice night though when the wind fell out


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Bj*

Damn That Fish Is As Big As You!:d Nice Job And Also Nice Report. Informative And Fun To Read. Way To Go On The Shark Too!


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Man..............*

Nice Report, So When Is The Book Signing? (lol):d Tight Lines Bro See Yeah Soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Dagnabit! I knew I shoulda went to AI Saturday instead of Back Bay!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> yeah.. tried to lip that beauty and got my thumb tore up.. man they have some sharp ones...


LOL! Yes they do! Found out the hard way on my second drum, was alone and wasn’t thinking clearly. I will remember next time though. HM you sure do know how to hurt a guy!


----------



## hockeynut1797 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Great fish*

And to think....I was packed to go to AI as well, but decided to play golf instead.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

congrats on the catch.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Wtg B*

Dang dude, that is how you kick azz in da surf!! Except for the rookie mistakes with the drag I will hit the AI surf....after I kill me a deer


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*M..*

Dude wuz up w/ the hunting man. I've been trying to hook up w/ you for the past couple of years now and you keep blowing a bro off.. LOL... so wuz the dealy man!!!!!


BTW - ROOK... it wasn't intentional.. hope the shoulder gets well soon....


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Great story with a very happy ending Huntsman! You really deserved every inch of that behemoth!

Blue Heron


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Great story with a very happy ending Huntsman! You really deserved every inch of that behemoth!

Blue Heron


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

did u eat that sucker yet? and what did u catch the rd on? that looks like its pregnant or ate one big fish. lol.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

what did u catch that fish on? and how big was it again? did u eat the fish yet? and that fish looks like its pregnant or ate something rele big.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Way to go Huntsman. Man you tell it so well, Felt like I was there right beside ya, but I would'nt of missed the first 2


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Thanks again.. gang.. 

BTW.. F4L... you can't keep a red of that size... research your regulations. Also, I used a fish finder/drum rig persay w/ a 5/0 cir w/ spot head to land this fish... 

Hopefully it'll pay off again this weekend weather permitting... 


Hey Blue, I'm trying to get your boi out there this weekend but he has wifey duties... LOL.....


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yes he does.*

Actually his Mom-In law duty...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Association -*

Duty by Association...


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Huntsman I wish your trip this week to be even better than last week. 

During that long drive to AI, remember Grasshopper, to repeat these ancient words of wisdom, over and over, "Set the drag, set the drag". 

Blue Heron


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

"set the drag" i lost a big fish the other day at ai cuz i didnt "set the drag" such a simple mistake...yet so vital. and i get over excited and forget.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*BlueHEron...*

I've all ready tatooed it on my forefinger.... LOL


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish Huntsman!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thx C..*



Cdog said:


> Nice fish Huntsman!



Plan on being in that area in the next week or so. Hopefully those Jumbo Spot will arrive around that time as they did last year.


----------

